# &^%$£*&!



## kc5tpy (Feb 20, 2015)

AND 10-20 other nasty words.  The Group is stagnating due to weather..  A good friend of mine sent me the AMNTS as a house warming gift ( Thank you so very much Wade ).  I wanted to smoke some cheese with it.  The darned British weather is not cooperating!  Is anyone smoking anything?  Is anyone doing ANYTHING based around smoking food?  I am trying to do all the small jobs at the new ( to us rental ) house and would also normally smoke but the weather in the Midlands has been dismal!  I hope some of you have managed to smoke some good meals.  COME ON SPRING!!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 20, 2015)

I hear you. High of 18° here today. Can't wait for Spring!!
Hang in there Danny, it'll come eventually.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 20, 2015)

Hello Andrew.  GREAT to hear from you.  I hope you and those you love are well.  Just can't get used to this doggone British weather!  Back in so. Tx. they have already planted the veg garden.  Guess I'm gonna have to build a shelter!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Cold weather?  Its 9 right now and I am firing up the mini.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 20, 2015)

I HATE the cold but have smoked with snow on the ground,  Makes it better for cold smoking also BUT here it's rain day after day after day!!  I am surprised England isn't covered by rain forest!  Most aggravating is it never REALLY RAINS!  Not like back in Tx. where you get 2" in an hour.  It's just CONSTANT drizzle.  Get on with it; get 'er done and knock it off already!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah I see, Danny, that you are experiencing the annual "why did I move to the seemingly wettest and greyest place on the planet" February introspection.  [emoji]128512[/emoji] Don't worry, you are not alone and spring is just around the corner!


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 21, 2015)

Well; just so everyone knows I have totally lost my mind and should be confined some place where I am not a danger to myself, I moved here for a woman.  A WOMAN!!!  WHAT? there were no single women in the state of Texas????  OH NO!  NOT FOR ME!  I had to move to the north pole rainforest for a woman.  Chances for smoking food are few, but we live with it.

BTW!  Been here 15 years.  Married for 13.  She has been well worth the trip.  My best friend and love of my life.  Wish I had met her in 1976.  If the choice is south Tx. or my wonderful wife, well bring the rain and cold!  I can handle that the trade off.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi Danny, weather quite tropical at the moment!  

Bought some Pork Tenderloins, but had to freeze them, waiting for my delivery of pellets to arrive.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## osprey2 (Feb 21, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> AND 10-20 other nasty words.  The Group is stagnating due to weather..  A good friend of mine sent me the AMNTS as a house warming gift ( Thank you so very much Wade ).  I wanted to smoke some cheese with it.  The darned British weather is not cooperating!  Is anyone smoking anything?  Is anyone doing ANYTHING based around smoking food?  I am trying to do all the small jobs at the new ( to us rental ) house and would also normally smoke but the weather in the Midlands has been dismal!  I hope some of you have managed to smoke some good meals.  COME ON SPRING!!  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny





KC5TPY said:


> I HATE the cold but have smoked with snow on the ground,  Makes it better for cold smoking also BUT here it's rain day after day after day!!  I am surprised England isn't covered by rain forest!  Most aggravating is it never REALLY RAINS!  Not like back in Tx. where you get 2" in an hour.  It's just CONSTANT drizzle.  Get on with it; get 'er done and knock it off already!  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Try living in Wales mate. If we can see the power station it's going to rain. If we can't see it, it's raining !!


----------



## smokewood (Feb 22, 2015)

image.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Feb 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Feb 22, 2015





I cold smoked a load of pistachios last week with apple, not many left by the time I took the photo


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> The darned British weather is not cooperating!  Is anyone smoking anything?  Is anyone doing ANYTHING based around smoking food?


I did confine myself to the bacon cure testing during the very cold weather however now that the temperatures are above freezing - thanks to the cloud and rain - I have smoked a couple of batches of salmon recently. I am expecting to start some large batches of both bacon and cheese in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## smokewood (Feb 23, 2015)

HELP - I just happen to come across a 12lb pork shoulder, which I bought...........then I thought......I have never cooked a pulled pork before, so this could be interesting.   I think I will cut it in half as it's a tad large for 3 people.

Has anyone used Butt Rub? as it's used in the recipe?


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 24, 2015)

Might as well split it in two - Then you can have twice the fun.  Are you looking for a specific butt rub recipe?  

Since I wrap my butts for the stall if I am pulling it, I do have a little recipe for that if you would like...give a nice bit of sweetness that offsets the spicy


----------



## smokewood (Feb 24, 2015)

The recipe would be great, thanks.


----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 24, 2015)

Sure, when you wrap throw together about 1/3 cup of apple juice, 1tbsp worsty sauce, 2tbsp white vinegar, 2tbsp water, 3 tbsp brown sugar, 1 tbsp maple syrup or honey, your choice. Remember to warm up and stir before you put it in the foil.


----------



## jockaneezer (Feb 25, 2015)

Know what you mean Danny, ABS light is lit up on the camper and I just aint interested in going out to have a look while the weather is so miserable. Need to have a good clean out in my garage/workshop then I could get on with my UDS but Val's put some furniture in there and I would need to drag all that out onto the drive to create space, maybe if I leave it outside long enough, the local "travelling community" would whisk it away for me ?


----------



## mike w (Feb 25, 2015)

Moved to a new house yesterday and I'm still unpacking everything but I bought two pork butts for this weekend. My cheese will need to be restocked soon and I got pork belly in the freezer to make bacon soon.
Unfortunately the new house has no overhead cover for my smoker to keep the rain off so I am contemplating buying one of those outdoor sun/rain covers for camping to cover the grills.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello Graeme.  You don't wanna go there.  Val will KICK your; Ah, bottom if you do that!  Women just don't understand about a workshop!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I saw the pict. of the repair on the pizza oven you did. Isn't it GREAT to be able to "DO" things?  I liked your method of repair.  Some folks just can't "go there", No idea where to start.  If the repair is no going to plan; get a BIGGER HAMMER!  






HEY! HEY! Welcome back Mike!  Moving is a B****!  Been wanting to come down your way but knew you were busy.  Argos sells a cheap 3Mx3M"gazebo" for about £15-20.  Be sure to buy new stakes.  12 new stakes.  4 legs and 2 per corner.  6"-8" long and about round as a pencil.  Stake it down well and add another tie down per corner.  You know what I mean, 2 tie downs at 90 degree angles.  Done that way she will weather some mighty high winds.  Glad to have you back with us.  Hope to see some Q-View soon.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Feb 26, 2015)

There is a shelf of chili, texas pete, pickled jalapenos, and pork and beans awaiting your arrival. Thanks for the argos tip. I am gonna check it out.


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello Mike.  That's the way it starts with the "pusher".  You give out free samples and when you get the "junkie" hooked you bring out the hard stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Feb 26, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Mike.  That's the way it starts with the "pusher".  You give out free samples and when you get the "junkie" hooked you bring out the hard stuff.  :icon_biggrin:   Keep Smokin!
> Danny



Lmao! Saltines also :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 27, 2015)

Saltines!!!!  SHAME ON YOU!!!!  OK!! So I am your junkie!  So do you require JUST my first born or my first and second born???  I can throw in an arm and a leg and at least 1 kidney!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Mar 6, 2015)

Make sure the back of your truck has room for all these can when you come down :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 8, 2015)

HEY! No problem Mike.  I can strap Annette down on the roof if more room is needed.  Heavy coat and maybe a tarp to wrap around in case of rain, she'll be fine!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## smokewood (Mar 8, 2015)

It's nice to see that you have the priorities right !


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 8, 2015)

AH!  smokewood.  Apparently you have now been put on her LIST!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   She will see you in July!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol


----------



## smokewood (Mar 9, 2015)

Not  "the list" I suppose it depends on which particular list it is!!


----------

